# New Slug gun! Mossberg 695



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Picked up a Mossberg 695 today. I figured when the weather is bad it would be a great gun to take in The field instead of my Ruger 77/44 with wood stock. It has been creekote to a Army green so that should help with the elements. Wasn’t aware was a rifled ported barrel when I got it the owner said it was a slug barrel. I was happy when I got 6 boxes of sabots with the gun as well because he said they were boxes of slugs. Drove 1.5 hours round trip to get it but we’ll worth it for the price. Love the fiber optic sights on it and got an extra mag with it as well. Thinking about adding a scope anyone have or used the gun before?


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

love mine, there was a recall on them so check it out on the mossberg site, tack driver at 125 yrds, i only use copper solids 3in mags


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I heard about recall. I need to check serial #. I thought I took a pic of it but I didn’t. What brand do you recommend?


----------

